# Six months cancer free



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy to report Gunner had his six month checkup. Ultrasound, chest X-ray, blood work and physical exam, all good. He goes back in three months. Please keep my special guy in your prayers. Don’t understand the sideway picture...?


----------



## migs (Nov 8, 2013)

Great news!!!!!! So happy to read this.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a sweet face!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yipeeee!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's awesome news!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, wonderful news!



> Don’t understand the sideway picture...?


Are you using your phone to take pictures with? If so are you using landscape mode?

If you rotate and reduce the size of your picture, it will post in the right direction.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I did use my phone but it was on photo. I don’t even know where the landscaping setting is on my phone.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

That's wonderful!! Gunner has the sweetest face


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really great to hear that Gunner is doing well!.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Gunner looks great. So happy for you both.
I have the same issue with cellphone pics. Now, I transfer them to photo grid before posting, and they come out as taken. Photo Grid is a free app..


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Great news. Gives everyone facing cancer in their dogs hope.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gunner*

I am SO HAPPY for you and Gunner!0:smile2:0:smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> I did use my phone but it was on photo. I don’t even know where the landscaping setting is on my phone.


It should be in your camera/photo settings. 

I fixed your picture for you-I rotated it and reduced the size of it.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Yay for Gunner!!!! I'm very happy for him and you. He is one very handsome
boy. I'm sure I missed it somewhere..but how old is he?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay-that's the best news ever!


----------

